# Hymer B544 overdoor light



## Olliekuma (Jul 20, 2011)

Could anyone tell me how to replace the bulb in the courtesy light over the rear door of a 1991 Hymer B544 please.
I have only just bought the vehicle and so am finding my way round slowly. 
There are no screws or apparent removable trims and the light was made by Ring.
Any help would be appreciated.
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Cleaned mine the other day, prised the cover from the top with a thin screw driver, easy peasy.
Norman.


----------



## Olliekuma (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Norman. I'll give it a go later this afternoon.

Tony


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
On a Hymer they are usually sealed with a mastic and require heating with a hairdryer or heat gun to soften it before you try.
James


----------



## Olliekuma (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi James
Thanks for your suggestion. I'll bear that in mind for another time if I get stuck.
I have just got in from completing Norman's suggestion and it worked, but you have to go carefully and I used the blade of a pen knife as I didn't want to tempt providence with a screwdriver. You know what plastic can be like when subject to UV for a number of years.
Thanks for everybody's help.
Tony


----------

